# Patrick Would Consider Another Run For Office



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick said Thursday he might run for political office again in the future when he appeared on WCVB-TV's political show "On the Record."

"Maybe some day," said Patrick when asked if there was a window of opportunity for him to become a candidate for elective office after he leaves the governor's office in 2015.

Patrick emphasized, however, that he planned to go into the private sector immediately after his second term as governor, but said he is interested in contributing to the public sector arena.

Patrick would not say specifically that he was interested in running for president, but he did not rule it out. He expressed reservations about another run for office, saying politics had become "so mean."

Patrick said, however, an appointed position in public service would be preferable.

Until now, Patrick had refused to acknowledge that he might be interested in another run for political office.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30579907/detail.html#ixzz1ntRE0Axg


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If him and Barry get another term I'm heading to fuckin New Zealand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

He's like a case of herpes.....just won't go away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

get out the zoombulas or whatever you call those horns. anyone that was at the fenway or castle island protest will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

7costanza said:


> If him and Barry get another term I'm heading to fuckin New Zealand.


Ill be right behind you though not to NZ... Im thinking somewhere quite... maybe Antarctica


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

WTF


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

OCKS said:


> get out the zoombulas or whatever you call those horns. anyone that was at the fenway or castle island protest will know what I'm talking about.


Vuvuzelas;


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

^good times


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

OCKS said:


> ^good times


Except for the huge cold sore I got on my lower lip from blowing that thing like the Ricola guy.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Except for the huge cold sore I got on my lower lip from blowing that thing like the Ricola guy.


.....ya, thats where you got that cold sore.....blowing the "vuvuzela".....lol


----------

